# Fork Lift



## Monicot

Hola... ayudenme con esta palabra por favor  

Fork Lift = Carretilla Elevadora = Montacargas??

Gracias!


----------



## Alisterio

I've heard "montacargas", although the same word also seems to be the standard translation for a service lift or service elevator so it's a little confusing... Do you need to translate this into Mexico Spanish?


----------



## Monicot

Hi Alisterio...

I know "montacargas" as a little car which is used inside the production plants, or the supermarkets storages to move big boxes or docks.

Hope I was clear enough...

Thanks!


----------



## Moritzchen

Montacargas ´(Imágen de Yahoo en español). It´s a Forklift.


----------



## Javiro

A "montacargas" is not the same that this image. The image is a machine which moves with a electric or diesel engine, so it shows a "carretilla elevadora". 
A "montacargas" is a lift for raising weights, is only a elevator, but normally is not for people.


----------



## veritosss

hola mi pregunta es la sig.

como se podrá traducir el sig. contexto

espero que me puedan ayudar 

de antemano gracias.

using suitable handling equipment such *as fork lifts.

*es una patente de una maquina de ensamblado y esa es la oración ahora mi trad. fue 

usando el equipo adecuado de manejo como *tenedor levanta*


----------



## emm1366

Hola:

Por ahí hay un hilo con esto pero no lo encuentro. Por aquí decimos *horquillas* o uñas. El resto de la traducción se la dejo a los expertos.


----------



## veritosss

muchas gracias lo encontre tambien como dices tu Horquillas o montacargas !!!!
gracias


----------



## emm1366

veritosss said:


> muchas gracias lo encontre tambien como dices tu Horquillas o montacargas !!!!
> gracias


 De acuerdo pero si hablamos de partes del equipo debe ser horquillas y si es la máquina completa es la montacargas o alzacargas.


----------



## monkeycita74

En México le llaman Montacargas


----------



## marco.eguino

En Méjico y en varios otros lugares de habla hispana... pero por favor, "tenedor levanta" es un crímen....


----------



## man2c

Si es motorizado, carretilla elevadora.

Si es manual, traspaleta

(en España, of course)


----------



## veritosss

si yo se que tenedor levanta esta super mal por eso quize preguntar si aqui en México es *montecargas *y muchas gracias a todos asi lo voy a dejar


----------

